# Yuxin 17x17x17



## Tony Fisher (Mar 4, 2017)

A mass produced 17x17x17 is planned and the first prototype is said to be a success.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 4, 2017)

WHAT ON EARTH


I wonder if there will be any KO issues with Oskar... hmm?


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 4, 2017)

Yay a 17x17 that won't be more expensive than a car.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 4, 2017)

what in tarnation


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 4, 2017)

That's epic. Wonder how much it'll cost...


----------



## KAINOS (Mar 4, 2017)

...and still no 12x12. Looks really amazing though


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 4, 2017)

You would think they would do a 15x15 first...


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 4, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> You would think they would do a 15x15 first...


Moyu said they were making 12x12x12 to 15x15x15 so I guess for once Yuxin are respecting others, or scared they can't beat MoYu to it.


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Mar 4, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> A mass produced 17x17x17 is planned and the first prototype is said to be a success.View attachment 7596 View attachment 7597 View attachment 7598


This is Awsome i've always wanted to see a mass produce 17x17x17


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 4, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> Moyu said they were making 12x12x12 to 15x15x15 so I guess for once Yuxin are respecting others, or scared they can't beat MoYu to it.


Not 100% sure but didn't moyu say they were gonna make the 15x15 at 2013 worlds? Then they said ,"We'll make it in 2016" nope they didn't. They might just be saying that they are gonna make it, but have the moldings in the corner of their wear house.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 4, 2017)

What's with the missing caps on the diagonals?


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 5, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Not 100% sure but didn't moyu say they were gonna make the 15x15 at 2013 worlds? Then they said ,"We'll make it in 2016" nope they didn't. They might just be saying that they are gonna make it, but have the moldings in the corner of their wear house.


I think the 13x13's design was supposed to be expanded to a 15x15 from the start, so that's what they said, but then after a little while they said they abandoned it because they couldn't make it durable enough.

That's just what I heard, I'm not sure if MoYu actually said that, but it does make sense.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 5, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> I think the 13x13's design was supposed to be expanded to a 15x15 from the start, so that's what they said, but then after a little while they said they abandoned it because they couldn't make it durable enough.
> 
> That's just what I heard, I'm not sure if MoYu actually said that, but it does make sense.


Can you give the source of that information please.



One Wheel said:


> What's with the missing caps on the diagonals?


It's a prototype.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 5, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> It's a prototype.


I was just wondering if there was any particular reason why they would choose to not cap those pieces on a prototype.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 5, 2017)

if I only had $400...


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 5, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> if I only had $400...


A. Do you really think it will be that cheap? 
B. $8/hr x 20 hrs/week x 9 weeks is $1440. You could probably get a summer job and pick up that kind of cash easily by the time this is released. I, on the other hand, have bills to pay.


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow. Just wow. Yuxin seems to be making a a lot of massive cubes.


----------



## Samuel Lai (Mar 5, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Not 100% sure but didn't moyu say they were gonna make the 15x15 at 2013 worlds? Then they said ,"We'll make it in 2016" nope they didn't. They might just be saying that they are gonna make it, but have the moldings in the corner of their wear house.



MoYu has quite a number of unfulfilled promises. They have announced AoSu GT (2015) and BoSu (2016), both of which have prototypes and appeared at a 1 Oct 2016 competition/fair/event (the AoSu GT even had a box and was not listed as prototype). Also there was a GuoGuan 4x4.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 5, 2017)

what the...

...I just wet my pants


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 5, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> A. Do you really think it will be that cheap?
> B. $8/hr x 20 hrs/week x 9 weeks is $1440. You could probably get a summer job and pick up that kind of cash easily by the time this is released. I, on the other hand, have bills to pay.



Yeah, even if I did make that money I wouldn't spend it on a 17x17 I would save it. Btw your probably right it will be more expensive.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 5, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> Can you give the source of that information please.


If I had one, I'd have included it off the bat. Like I said, that's just what I remember hearing. I'd love to know for sure though...

ADDENDUM: More specifically, I heard it in a thread on here a while ago that I can't seem to find now.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 5, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I was just wondering if there was any particular reason why they would choose to not cap those pieces on a prototype.


It's about functionality at this stage. Why bother with unnecessary stickers, caps etc when things might have to be changed?


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 5, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> It's about functionality at this stage. Why bother with unnecessary stickers, caps etc when things might have to be changed?


But then I wonder why the other caps were necessary.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 6, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> But then I wonder why the other caps were necessary.


Maybe they don't have caps, I don't know. It's just a prototype, why does it matter?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 6, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> Maybe they don't have caps, I don't know. It's just a prototype, why does it matter?


It doesn't (at least to me). My initial question was just strictly curiosity.


----------



## Chree (Mar 6, 2017)

Welp... mass production finally catches up to Oskar van Deventer. What a time.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 6, 2017)

I remember reading moyus 15*15*15 post, they received slot of hate for it complaining that moyus should support the majority of cubers who can't afford a huge cube, that's probably why they stopped, but it's nice to see that this post is not receiving that


Tony Fisher said:


> Moyu said they were making 12x12x12 to 15x15x15 so I guess for once Yuxin are respecting others, or scared they can't beat MoYu to it.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 7, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Yeah, even if I did make that money I wouldn't spend it on a 17x17 I would save it. Btw your probably right it will be more expensive.



Actually on further reflection you may be right about $400. Historically moyu has been much more expensive than yuxin. The 13x13 is $300, but not that long ago while the yuxin 5x5 was $17 on theCubicle the Huachuang was $38, and those were pretty much the two top of the line 5x5s to pick from. They've been pricing their cubes much more similarly to shengshou cubes than to moyu. Here's hoping!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 7, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> what in tarnation


oh gooood lawrdy jeesis


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 7, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Actually on further reflection you may be right about $400. Historically moyu has been much more expensive than yuxin. The 13x13 is $300, but not that long ago while the yuxin 5x5 was $17 on theCubicle the Huachuang was $38, and those were pretty much the two top of the line 5x5s to pick from. They've been pricing their cubes much more similarly to shengshou cubes than to moyu. Here's hoping!


I predict $320.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 7, 2017)

Neat.


----------



## willfcc (Mar 7, 2017)

Hope there's a stickerless version…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dskids (Mar 7, 2017)

willfcc said:


> Hope there's a stickerless version…


*looks at Yuxin big cube stickerless shades*

*throws up in mouth a little bit*


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Mar 8, 2017)

dskids said:


> *looks at Yuxin big cube stickerless shades*
> 
> *throws up in mouth a little bit*


I also dislike stickerless pink.


----------



## willfcc (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah, they got it right on the 7x7. I keep hoping they'll add those colors to the higher order cubes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dskids (Mar 9, 2017)

willfcc said:


> Yeah, they got it right on the 7x7. I keep hoping they'll add those colors to the higher order cubes.


Yeah, totally agree. The more classic shades they used on the 7x7 are fine, but the pink/pastel bright shades are really unappealing to me.


----------



## Nathan R (Mar 14, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> A mass produced 17x17x17 is planned and the first prototype is said to be a success.View attachment 7596 View attachment 7597 View attachment 7598


I Want one please, I need to buy one of thoes


----------



## Nathan R (Mar 14, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> That's epic. Wonder how much it'll cost...


Me too


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 15, 2017)

Wow.....cool! That is amazing  You would have to save up for that one!

I wonder who would buy it? ...Not me


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 20, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> I wonder who would buy it? ...Not me


I'm the kind of person who would save up for it, buy it, re-sticker it with my prefered shades (if it comes in black), solve it no more than five times, then re-sell it for £20 less than it's worth, lol.

Just to say to people 'yeah, I solved a 17x17!'


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 20, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I'm the kind of person who would save up for it, buy it, re-sticker it with my prefered shades (if it comes in black), solve it no more than five times, then re-release it for £20 less than it's worth, lol.
> 
> Just to say to people 'yeah, I solved a 17x17!'




Wow....cool! How much do think it is?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 20, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Wow....cool! How much do think it is?


I was just joking around, how should I know?


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 20, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I was just joking around, how should I know?




Too bad, Do you know of anyone who knows how much it would be?


----------



## vm70 (Mar 21, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Too bad, Do you know of anyone who knows how much it would be?





DGCubes said:


> That's epic. Wonder how much it'll cost...





Tony Fisher said:


> I predict $320.


TIME TO BREAK OUT THE MATH (or maths).
Here's a shot in the dark for you. *Please note that I am bad at statistics.*
I looked up all of the WCA products and higher-order cube products YuXin makes on The Cubicle, and gave them each a point on the graph with the y-value being their price in USD. I then found a line of best fit. The best one I found was a polynomial function, with R^2 being 0.988. (R^2 is a value between 0 and 1 that shows how much the trendline correlates with the data. The closer to 1, the better.)

According to these calculations, the 17x17 that YuXin is releasing will be available on the Cubicle for a whopping price of $393.77 USD. Maybe more, maybe less. This is just an educated guess.

In comparison, Oskar's 17x17x17 is $275.90 + 6($395.00) = $2645.90 USD. That's about 6.7 times as expensive as my guess for the cube price.

For those who don't live in the US, here's the conversions as of typing this. Numbers will most likely not be the actual price.
$393.77 USD (US Dollars)
$524.75 CAD (CA Dollars)
£318.20 (British Pounds)
₹25725.11 (Indian Rupees)
¥2719.30 (Chinese Yuan)
¥44254.24 (Japanese Yen)
€393.77 (Euro)
EDIT: add more people wondering what it costs, spelling errors, math errors.


----------



## Chree (Mar 21, 2017)

vm70 said:


> TIME TO BREAK OUT THE MATH (or maths).
> Here's a shot in the dark for you. *Please note that I am bad at statistics.*
> I looked up all of the WCA products and higher-order cube products YuXin makes on The Cubicle, and gave them each a point on the graph with the y-value being their price in USD. I then found a line of best fit. The best one I found was a polynomial function, with R^2 being 0.988. (R^2 is a value between 0 and 1 that shows how much the trendline correlates with the data. The closer to 1, the better.)
> 
> ...



Hahaha... epic.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 21, 2017)

vm70 said:


> [statistics]


Very nice, but are you sure the original 11x11 should be counted, considering how much older it is than the rest (and that it very likely isn't even manufactured anymore since the Huanglong)?


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the information guys!!


----------



## vm70 (Mar 21, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Very nice, but are you sure the original 11x11 should be counted, considering how much older it is than the rest (and that it very likely isn't even manufactured anymore since the Huanglong)?


That is a good consideration, but The Cubicle still sells (versions of) this cube. Of course, buying the new 11x11 is a much more obvious choice because it's less expensive (except pink stickerless doesn't do justice to me).
Here's the math without it.
Taking out the outdated old YuXin 11x11 changes the trendline to 1.655x^2 + 6.976x + 13.299, with an R^2 of 0.986.
A 17x17 according to this would be $373.01 USD (using ceiling function because of economics).


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 22, 2017)

If you only use the most recent releases for each value of n there's a nice (albeit short) trendline for 6-11, even layered puzzles above the line and odd layered below it. I'm having trouble crunching the numbers on my phone, but that's another way to look at the data.

EDIT: my methodology is probably suspect (approximate linear trendline for $/n^2) but here are my predicted prices for hypothetical future yuxin big cube releases:
12x12: $174
13x13: $185
14x14: $240
15x15: $249
16x16: $315
*17x17: $325*
18x18: $405
19x19: $420
20x20: $510
21x21: $520


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 6, 2017)

New photos.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 11, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> If I had one, I'd have included it off the bat. Like I said, that's just what I remember hearing. I'd love to know for sure though...
> 
> ADDENDUM: More specifically, I heard it in a thread on here a while ago that I can't seem to find now.


I have confirmation that the 15x15x15 is still being worked on.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 8, 2017)

http://zcube.vip/YuXin-171717


----------



## Reed Merrill (Dec 11, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> A. Do you really think it will be that cheap?
> B. $8/hr x 20 hrs/week x 9 weeks is $1440. You could probably get a summer job and pick up that kind of cash easily by the time this is released. I, on the other hand, have bills to pay.



Is $8/hr a normal wage for a summer job (for someone young) where you live? In Alberta our minimum wage is 13.60/hr, but our dollar is also less valuable by about 30%


----------



## Tabe (Dec 11, 2017)

Reed Merrill said:


> Is $8/hr a normal wage for a summer job (for someone young) where you live? In Alberta our minimum wage is 13.60/hr, but our dollar is also less valuable by about 30%


In a lot of places in the US, yes, $8 is a normal wage for a summer job.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 11, 2017)

Reed Merrill said:


> Is $8/hr a normal wage for a summer job (for someone young) where you live? In Alberta our minimum wage is 13.60/hr, but our dollar is also less valuable by about 30%



Yes. In general where I'm at a part-time cash manual labor job would pay around $8/hour for a high-schooler, $10/hour for an adult or a high-schooler who works like one. Some employers may be exceptionally generous and pay as much as $15/hour, some jobs (babysitting, for example) might only pay $7 or even $6/hour.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 12, 2017)

$762.55 listed price but it comes down to $606.99 when added to cart and others say it can go lower if you've ordered before (or something).


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 12, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> $762.55 listed price but it comes down to $606.99 when added to cart and others say it can go lower if you've ordered before (or something).


Is it available anywhere else yet


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 12, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Is it available anywhere else yet


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...994.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.3bf6df01zH9yN7


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 12, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...994.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.3bf6df01zH9yN7


Cool, and it’s “only” $599 there.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 12, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Cool, and it’s “only” $599 there.


That's actually remarkably inexpensive. A standard stickerless 3x3 has 89 pieces (77 plastic). This has, I think, 1,767 (1,755 plastic), ignoring caps on capped pieces. At $599 for this, a stickerless 3x3 at the same price per piece would be about $26-30, depending on whether you count screws, springs, and washers. If you figure price per type of piece a 3x3 has 5 shapes of plastic pieces whereas this has 66 (again ignoring caps). That comes to about $45.38 for a 3x3. On the high end, yes, but at least as much R&D went into this as into any 3x3. I'm sure there's also a premium because it's the biggest on the market, but by my figures probably not nearly as much a premium as moyu charged for their 13x13.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 13, 2017)

Drop test.


----------



## MiaSponseller (Dec 13, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> A mass produced 17x17x17 is planned and the first prototype is said to be a success.View attachment 7596 View attachment 7597 View attachment 7598


That is so cool!


----------



## willi pilz (Dec 16, 2017)

when I saw the drop test, something inside me died.


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 17, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> Drop test.



Reminds me of this. <- Risky click of the day!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 17, 2017)

I waited for the moment the cube to explode, but it didn't come


----------



## Megaminxer (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...HGNCK&linkId=54118aa8b775c6d4a47597311368f138


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 16, 2018)

I finally got one!!! Superb puzzle which I highly recommend. Slightly greasy out of the box but a wet wipe does the trick. Movement is very smooth and each layer turns the same. Videos to follow.


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 16, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> I finally got one!!! Superb puzzle which I highly recommend. Slightly greasy out of the box but a wet wipe does the trick. Movement is very smooth and each layer turns the same. Videos to follow.
> View attachment 8819 View attachment 8820



Thats really cool!!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 21, 2018)

I've been busy-


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 21, 2018)

My dog found the second one a little disconcerting, but I think all three of those videos are awesome. I'm looking forward to the reassembly video. 

Have you figured out what you'll do with the second one yet? It would be ridiculously heavy, but I think it would just be an awesome puzzle to extend it (maybe cut in a little some places) asymmetrically into a ball, to make a bump ball.


----------

